# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  فوازير جديدة .. يعني إيه الكلمة دي ؟؟

## الصعيدي

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا شباب
إيه رأيكم نشترك سوا في الموضوع ده
فيه كلمات عامية كتير ليها أصل في اللغة العربية
وكلمات مالهاش أصل
وكلمات ليها أصل في لغات أخرى
الأسئلة هتكون عن كلمات عامية
وواحد يقول لنا أصل الكلمة دي إيه
ياللا بينا نجرب ..
*

*يعني إيه كلمة : عشان*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*كلمة علشان  طبعاً كلمة مصرية دارجة ليس لها أى أصل بأصول المفردات باللغة العربية

و كلمة علشان إختصار لمعنى الكلمتين  ( من أجل )  وتأتى مشتقة من الكلمتين ( من شأن )  ثم حرفت إلى ( على شأن )  ثم تم إدغامها إلى ( علشان ) وطبعاً هذه مهارة فى الإختزال معهودة بالمصريين لضيق وقتهم ومن مبدأ خير الكلام ماقل ودل


هذا والله أعلم 

مع أرق تحياتى وأطيب أمنياتى بمزيد من التفاعل



والكلمة التالية هى الملصق ( مش ) اللتى تلتصق بأول الكلمة لنفيها 
مثل مشرايح  مشجاى  مشهعمل مشمجاوب*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *كلمة علشان  طبعاً كلمة مصرية دارجة ليس لها أى أصل بأصول المفردات باللغة العربية
> 
> و كلمة علشان إختصار لمعنى الكلمتين  ( من أجل )  وتأتى مشتقة من الكلمتين ( من شأن )  ثم حرفت إلى ( على شأن )  ثم تم إدغامها إلى ( علشان ) وطبعاً هذه مهارة فى الإختزال معهودة بالمصريين لضيق وقتهم ومن مبدأ خير الكلام ماقل ودل
> 
> 
> هذا والله أعلم 
> 
> مع أرق تحياتى وأطيب أمنياتى بمزيد من التفاعل
> 
> ...


*الله ينور .. أحسنت يابن مصر .. استمروا يا شباب*

----------


## n3na3aah

طيب هيه مش اصلها ولله و اعلم
لن  بس ازاي بقت مش ده حسبها لحد تاني يقول
 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

*بيتهيألي إنها مكونة من كلمتين وهي كلمة (ما) وكلمة (شيء) .. واختزلت شيئا فشيئا لغاية ما بقت مش .. وتستخدم لغرض النفي

الكلمة التالية : اشمعنى*

----------


## ابن البلد

*أشمعني 
*

----------


## محمد فاروق

اولا بسجل مرور على الموضوع المهم ده

واعتقد ان الكلمة ممكن تكون مدمجة لكلمتين ...إيش – معنى

يعنى ... مامعنى هذا ؟؟؟

والله اعلم

محمد فاروق

----------


## الصعيدي

> اولا بسجل مرور على الموضوع المهم ده
> 
> واعتقد ان الكلمة ممكن تكون مدمجة لكلمتين ...إيش – معنى
> 
> يعنى ... مامعنى هذا ؟؟؟
> 
> والله اعلم
> 
> محمد فاروق


ياعم طب صبح وللا قول لي حمد الله عالسلامة   ::  .. هو احنا ما نعرفوش بعض قبل كده .. صباح الفل   ::   ::  
الإجابة شكلها مش بطال .. بس ياريت تحط الكلمة اللي بعد كده

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيب قلبى الصعيدى 
كل سنة وإنت طيب وحمدالله على سلامتك
موضوع جميل وفى إنتظار الكلمة القادمة
على فكرة إنت قضيت أجازة العيد فى تايوان ولا فين؟؟ ::

----------


## الصعيدي

*أحمد ناصر .. حبيبي .. وحشتني جدا .. إن شاء الله تكون بخير .. ياريت بأه تحط الكلمة اللي بعد كده .. عاوزين كلمة من الصعيد الجواني .. من طريج ونص*

----------


## الصعيدي

*طب أقوللكم .. أحط أنا كلمة مادام ما حدش فاكر الكلام العامي .. إيه أصل كلمة (دلوقت)*

----------


## محمد فاروق

اعتقد انها مختصر .. ده الوقت بمعنى الان
والله اعلم

----------


## الصعيدي

*ماهي معناها الآن طبعا .. بس أصلها إيه .. وإزاي اتحرفت لغاية ما بقت كده .. وياريت بعد ما تشرح تحط لنا الكلمة اللي بعدها*

----------


## aynad

*مع السلامو عليكووووووووووو 
انا جاية اشارك معاكووووووووا ممكن ولا ممكن 
طبعا ممكن انا مش حستأذن بالتأكيد واللي مش عاجبوا يطلع برة المنتدي نهائي وميورنيش اسمه هنا تاني ههههههههههههههههه
علي ما اعتقد يا صعيدي ان كلمة دلوقت 
اختصار لكلمة هذا الوقت 
والله اعلم سمعونا زغروتة بأة ههههههههههههه
طب يعني ايه كلمة ’خش*

----------


## n3na3aah

يعني ادخل   ::  
يعني اعرفها جت منيني ازاي ده  حد يقول بقه

----------


## تامر خليفة

علي راي اختنا انا جاي اشارك معاكووووووووا ممكن ولا ممكن 
طبعا ممكن انا مش حستأذن بالتأكيد واللي مش عاجبوا يطلع برة المنتدي نهائي وميورنيش اسمه هنا تاني ههههههههههههههههه
اعتقد ان كلمة معلش
هي ادماج لكلمة ما عليه شيئ
طبعا صح
اوعي حد يقول غلط

----------


## warda

مرحبا اخي الفاضل الصعدي 

موضوع شيق ومواضيعكم كلها شيقة ولبعض الاسباب لا اجد نفسي قادرة على بعض المشاركات بس موضوعك جذبني للمشاركة 

دلوقت .... 

تعني  في هذه الساعة او في هذا الوقت وقد يحتمل ان تعني الان 

وهذه كلها اختصارات لا تمت باللغة العربية باي صلة لذلك نطلق عليها لهجات عامية 

يعني في مصر دلوقت 

عندنا في الكويت الحين 

في السعودية تختلف من منطقة الى منظقة منهم من يقول الحين ودحين وذا الساعة ,,,,, ان كان طبعا دلوقت تعني ما قصدته انا في الشرح 

وانا انتظر الكلمة اليه بعدها   ::

----------


## sweetymariam

*السلام عليكم :**انا مش لاقى كلمة افسرها فاهئول كلمتى و امشى**يعنى اية (اشتغلات) * *سلام *

----------


## AnacondA

* يا جماعة في كلمات أصلها تركي وفارسي ومغولي بل وإيطالي وفرنسي وغيره من اللغات والحضارات .

مثلا : دكتور =لاتيني
      نوبة = هيروغليفي
     كشكول = فارسي
    اسطول = يوناني
   دمغة = منغولي
   بنطلون = إيطالي
   كاراتيه = ياباني
    طاؤوس = يمنية ومعناها فضة
   السيخ = التلميذ
   فأر سنسكريتي معناها اللص
  سيراميك = فرنسي ومعناها الخزف
  درويش = فارسي
  كاميرا  = لاتيني ومعناها الغرفة
  ديموقراطية = يوناني ومعناها سلطة الشعب
  الديوان = فارسي
  طباشير = تركي
  بيجاما = فارسي
  شيكاجو = هنود حمر ومعناها البصل
  ابو الهول = كنعاني*
وشكرا لكم

----------


## manblood

AnacondA
حلو اوي المعلومات دي .. 


لكن لم يفسر حتي الان معني الكلمات الاتيه :
 يعني ايه (خش)
يعنى اية (اشتغلات)


خش معناها ادخل لكن ما اعرف معناها ..

اشتغلات يعني حركات .. اشتغل يعني يعمل ، و اعتقد انه اشتغلات نوع من الجمع لمن لا يعرف اللغه العربيه .. و الله اعلم

و الكلمه التي اضيفها هي : جت

----------


## الصعيدي

*لا مؤاخذة يا جماعة .. أنا كنت نسيت الموضوع .. بس مادام الموضوع عاجبكم يبقى نكملوه
كلمة دلوقت .. أصلها من كلمتين هذا+الوقت .. وحرفت تدريجيا لتصبح دلوقت .. في الأردن يقولون (هسَّا) وأصلها هذه+الساعة وبلاد أخرى يقولون هالجيت وأصلها هذا+الوقت
وأختلف مع الأخت وردة في أن هذه الاختصارات لا تمت للغة العربية بصلة .. بل إن كلمات عامية كثير أصلها عربي .. ولكن بالطبع ليس كل العامية.
أما كلمة خش .. فهي كلمة تركية .. وتستخدم في مصر بمعنى أدخل .. ولكن معناها بالتركي (أهلا) وهي تفيد الترحيب بالدخول .. وفي بعض بلاد الخليج يكون مكتوبا على بعض المطاعم التركية (خوش آمديد) بمعنى أهلا وسهلا .. والله أعلم

أما كلمة اشتغالات بأه .. فهي كلمة عامية حديثة من جيل كمننة وأخواتها .. ولها أصل طبعا .. بس هي من الكلمات اللي بتاخد فترة وتروح وييجي غيرها وليست من العامية الأصيلة .. والله أعلم*

----------


## manblood

شكرا اخي الصعيدي علي الرد .. و نرجو اكمال .. 

الكلمه التي اقوم باضافتها هي : جت

----------


## حسام عمر

موضوع رائع اخر لاخى الصعيدى


يفك الدهون الملزقه فى تجليل اللأنفخى

----------


## الصعيدي

> شكرا اخي الصعيدي علي الرد .. و نرجو اكمال .. 
> 
> الكلمه التي اقوم باضافتها هي : جت


*العفو يا مان .. كلمة جت بيتهيألي أصلها (جاءت) .. والله أعلم*
*بس ياترى كلمة* (أًمَّال) *أصلها إيه*  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> موضوع رائع اخر لاخى الصعيدى
> 
> 
> يفك الدهون الملزقه فى تجليل اللأنفخى


*بس اللأنفخي .. أمال لو شفت الخمشنون .. ده اتهربش ميّه ميّه *

----------


## محمد فاروق

ردكم على بعض اساسا محتاج ترجمة !!!!!
ربنا يستر والموضوع مايقلبش بدم ولا حاجة

محمد فاروق

----------


## حسام عمر

مقدرش منا صعيدى انا كمان


والصعيدى حبيبى

----------


## الصعيدي

*هههههههههههههههههههه .. حلوة يا بلديات*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *العفو يا مان .. كلمة جت بيتهيألي أصلها (جاءت) .. والله أعلم*
> *بس ياترى كلمة* (أًمَّال) *أصلها إيه*


*يللا يارجالة .. حد يخش*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أممممممممممم
مش عارف بس نفسى أشارك

----------


## نوسة

اول مرة ادخل على موضوع ودماغى تتربس ومش عارفة افك طلاسم
فعلا مش فاهمة
ولا اقولكم ننربس يعنى اية 
وطلاسم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اول مرة ادخل على موضوع ودماغى تتربس ومش عارفة افك طلاسم
> فعلا مش فاهمة
> ولا اقولكم ننربس يعنى اية 
> وطلاسم


أعتقد والله أعلم
إن كلمة ترباس جاءت من كلمة متراس 
أما كلمة طلاسم فهى لغة عربية أصلا وليست عامية
ومعناها الأشكال الصعبة القراءة أو بالبلدى كده ألغاز
هذه فتوى منى 
والله أعلم

----------


## نوسة

افادك الله يا مولانا ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ناصر الجميل لتوضيحك بس فعلا دماغى اتتربست وانا بشوف الموضوع 
شكرا لافادتك

----------


## ابن البلد

> أعتقد والله أعلم
> إن كلمة ترباس جاءت من كلمة متراس 
> أما كلمة طلاسم فهى لغة عربية أصلا وليست عامية
> ومعناها الأشكال الصعبة القراءة أو بالبلدى كده ألغاز
> هذه فتوى منى 
> والله أعلم


 *فتوى

ما أنت طول عمرك مفتي ههههههههههههه
المهم 
كلمة 
أش أش 

يعني أيه 
أيه يا عم ده 
أش أش لابس اللي علي الحبل ولا لأيه*

----------


## نوسة

اعتقد ان كلمة اش اش معانها اية الشطارة دى 
واحيانا تعبير عن الجمال 
والله اعلم
انابقى عايزة اعرف معنى كلمة وحوى يا وحوى ايوحا وكمان وحوى 
لاننا كنا بنقولها ومازلنا ومش عارفين معناها ية هههههههههههههههههههه   يلا كل رمضان واحنا طيبين

----------


## الصعيدي

*سبحان من يحيى العظام وهي رميم 
إنتو يا جماعة لقيتوا الموضوع ده فين .. أنا فكرته اندفن من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان
المهم .. ياريت برضه حد يقوللي أنا كمان يعني إيه وحوي ؟؟*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حقيقى لعبة جميله بتدينا معلومات مفيدة وقيمة
ياريت تستمر دايما ولك الشكر ياصعيدى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ويا ريت حد برضه بعد ما يقول لنا يعنى إيه وحوى يا وحوى يقول لنا يعنى إيه  إيوحة بالمرة

----------


## نوسة

شفت يا صعيدى اهى شدتنا انى اللعبة واهوفعلا زى ماما زوزو ما قالت بنستفيد معلومات
حتى انت يا ناصر مش عارف وحوى يا وحوى انا قولت انت هتجيب التايهة
يلا منتظرين

----------


## ابن البلد

*طيب ندخل علي أي كلمة تانيه 
وليكن 
يا صغنونه يا صغنونه
بكره نأبك يجي علي شونه

يعني ايه بقه 
نأبك يجي علي شونه ؟*

----------


## الصعيدي

*سهلة دي يابويوسف
لما كان الحرامية ما يعرفوش يدخلوا البيت كانوا يخرموا الحيطة (يعملوا نقب .. نأب يعني) .. قليل البخت كان نأبه ييجي على شونة .. والشونة المخزن بتاع التبن أو الحاجات اللي ما لهاش قيمة .. ينفع كده ؟؟*

----------


## نوسة

بص يا صعيدى اعتقد انى عندى تفسير تانى وممكن يكون غلط
نأبك اعتقد بختك 
والشونة معناها الوحش 
لانى سمعت تفسير لكلمة  البدر شين اللى هى احد ضواحى الجيزة ان كلمة بدر شين قالها سيدنا يوسف على أمرأة فوطيفار المصرى اللى كانت عايزة تغرى سيدنى يوسف وتوقعة فى الرذيلة بيقال ان هذة السيدة كانت جميلة كا البدر ولكن حبها للرذيلة غير ملامح وجها وجعلها امرأة قبيحة وبعد مرور السنين شاهدها سيدنا يوسف وقال عليا البدر شين يعنى بيقيت وحشة
 وهنا يبقى يا ضغنونة بكرة نابك يجى على شونة يعنى بختك هيبقى وحش
والله اعلم لاننا بنقولها لبعض با المعنى دة

----------


## ابن البلد

> *سهلة دي يابويوسف
> لما كان الحرامية ما يعرفوش يدخلوا البيت كانوا يخرموا الحيطة (يعملوا نقب .. نأب يعني) .. قليل البخت كان نأبه ييجي على شونة .. والشونة المخزن بتاع التبن أو الحاجات اللي ما لهاش قيمة .. ينفع كده ؟؟*


 ميه ميه يا أستاذي
ما أنا حبيت أجيب حاجه سهله بقه  :: 
بدل أش أش 
و وحوي يا وحوي

----------


## ابن البلد

> بص يا صعيدى اعتقد انى عندى تفسير تانى وممكن يكون غلط
> نأبك اعتقد بختك 
> والشونة معناها الوحش 
> لانى سمعت تفسير لكلمة  البدر شين اللى هى احد ضواحى الجيزة ان كلمة بدر شين قالها سيدنا يوسف على أمرأة فوطيفار المصرى اللى كانت عايزة تغرى سيدنى يوسف وتوقعة فى الرذيلة بيقال ان هذة السيدة كانت جميلة كا البدر ولكن حبها للرذيلة غير ملامح وجها وجعلها امرأة قبيحة وبعد مرور السنين شاهدها سيدنا يوسف وقال عليا البدر شين يعنى بيقيت وحشة
>  وهنا يبقى يا ضغنونة بكرة نابك يجى على شونة يعنى بختك هيبقى وحش
> والله اعلم لاننا بنقولها لبعض با المعنى دة


 *لا دي لفه كبيرة أوي يا نوسة 
معتقدش أنها هي التفسير 
بس معرفو للجميل أن الشونه 
هي المكان الي بيتشون فيه الحاجاات 

الخاصه بالحيوانات زي ما قال الصعيدي التبن وكده*

----------


## نوسة

ههههههههههههههههههههه ولو يا ابن البلد منتظرين 
اش اش 
ووحوى يا وحوى

 انا بقى هقولكم كلمة تقال فى مهنة معينة واللى يعرفا يبقى اشطر الشطار


الدبش اللى فى شلك اشفور

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا بقى هقولكم كلمة تقال فى مهنة معينة واللى يعرفا يبقى اشطر الشطار
> 
> 
> الدبش اللى فى شلك اشفور


دي مهنة الحرامييين دي ولا ايه  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> الدبش اللى فى شلك اشفور


 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

*ترانسليت انتو عرابيك بلييييييييييييييز   هههههههههههه*

----------


## نوسة

لا يا ابن البلد دى مش مهنة حرامية بس تخص الحرامية      دى لغة الجواهرجية وبتوع الدهب 
لما صاحب المحل يشك فى شخص عندة فى المحل ينبه الكل معاة انهم ياخدوا بالهم من الزبون 
والدبش اللى فى شلك يعنى الزبون اللى قدامك
اشفور يعنى حرامى او وحش يعنى علشان ياخد بالة من العدد وهو بيفرجة اى حاجة
يلا اى خدمة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حمدالله على سلامتك يانوسة
إنت متأكدة من حكاية البدرشين دى؟
أصلى متهيألى إن سيدنا يوسف والمصريين الذين كانوا يعيشون فى ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا يستخدمون اللغة العربية فى تحدثهم
لكن أنا لست متأكدا فربما أكون مخطأ فى إعتقادى ذلك

----------


## نوسة

اهلا يا ناصر والله زمان 
الحقيقة يا ناصر انا سمعتها من جدى وجدى رحمة الله علية كان رجل حكيم ومحنك وقضى وقت من حياتة فى ايام الهجرة فى بلد جنب البدرشين على طول يعنى كان فى خروجة ودخولة بيعدى على البدرشين ومرة وهو بيحكى معايا حكالى حكاية البدر شين وقالى انا سميت كدة لما سيدنا يوسف شاف المرأة وقال عليها البدر        شين وشين يعنى بقيت وحشة 
هذا ما اعرفة والله اعلم

----------


## ام المصريين

مش عارفة معناها بس انا احب اعرف معنى كلمة اهم مشهور بها الشعب المصرى الا وهى (معلش)

----------


## الصعيدي

> مش عارفة معناها بس انا احب اعرف معنى كلمة اهم مشهور بها الشعب المصرى الا وهى (معلش)


*آآآآآآآآه .. الكلمة اللي جابتنا ورا   .. ما علينا .. أصل الكلمة .. والله أعلم   .. ما - عليه - شيء .. يعني الموضوع بسيط وما يستاهلش الزعل أو العقوبة .. وهي فعلا بتستحدم دلوقت بنفس المعنى

مين يقوللنا أصل كلمة (كمان) .. بس ما حدش يقوللي عكس (كـَـوومان)   .. هههههههههههه*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *آآآآآآآآه .. الكلمة اللي جابتنا ورا   .. ما علينا .. أصل الكلمة .. والله أعلم   .. ما - عليه - شيء .. يعني الموضوع بسيط وما يستاهلش الزعل أو العقوبة .. وهي فعلا بتستحدم دلوقت بنفس المعنى
> 
> مين يقوللنا أصل كلمة (كمان) .. بس ما حدش يقوللي عكس (كـَـوومان)   .. هههههههههههه*


 كمان دي آله عزف وتريه :: 
 :: 

كمان أعتقد أنها كانت 
معرفش  ::(:

----------


## الصعيدي

*ههههههههه .. حلوة يابو يوسف .. إحنا هنغني وللا إيه ..  طب الكمان وعرفناه .. عايزين بأه أصل كلمة كمان اللي بمعنى أيضا .. ههههههه*

----------


## نوسة

انا يا صعيدى هدخل على قواميس اللغة العربية وهعرفهالك

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

صعبة اوي ياصعيدي

----------


## ابن البلد

> *ههههههههه .. حلوة يابو يوسف .. إحنا هنغني وللا إيه ..  طب الكمان وعرفناه .. عايزين بأه أصل كلمة كمان اللي بمعنى أيضا .. ههههههه*


 كمان يالهوي 
هو مفيش غيري هيحل كل الكلمات
شوف يا أستاذ بقه حد غيري

----------


## حتة سكرة

*مممممممممممممممممممممممممممم * *بس بس بس صعيدي تعالى لما أقولك كلمة سر لو سمحت  لوووووو سمحت  بلاااااااش الكلمات الصعبة دي هتلنا حاجة نعرف نحلهاوعلى العموم معنى كلمة كمان    مش عرفاااااااااااااااااااا  *

----------


## boukybouky

أظن كمان هي إختصار : كما أن و مع الوقت أصبحنا نقول كمان

و الله اعلم بس أظنها كده 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## بنت مصر(سمسم)

طب عن اذنكم ممكن ادخل في الحوار انا عايزه اعرف معنى بقى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::

----------


## بنت مصر(سمسم)

انا معرفش ليه حاسه اني اصغر واحدة مع اني في ثانوي ::  ::  ::

----------


## بنت مصر(سمسم)

هو في اي حد لسه هنا ولا الكل مشي( ::  :: ( ::

----------


## بنت مصر(سمسم)

(--)  ( :: (_)

----------


## بنت مصر(سمسم)

هل من احد هنا يا اخوتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

حالا هننادى لابن البلد يجاوب يا سمسم

للررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## بنت مصر(سمسم)

شكرا يا شهريار بس انا بقالي يومين ومجدش رد واخيرا حد رد شكرا ليك جدا على انك رديت ولو باي كلمة اناراضيه شكرا ليك

----------

